# Einige Teichpflanzen werden GELB, Wasser ist Grün



## Windless (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Mein Problem momentan ist grünes Wasser (Schwebealgen) und das einige Teichpflanzen gelb werden (vorher komplett gesund gekauft, kräftiges grün). Gegen die Schwebealgen habe ich einen Speziellen Minifilter aus Strumpfhosen gebaut, den ich täglich reinige und sehr viel Dreck und grüne Plörre rausbekomme, doch das reicht nicht aus um den Neuzuwachs und die schon vorhanden Schwebealgen zu entfernen.Habe vor 1 Woche den Schlamm vom Boden entfernt und gestern einen 1/3 Teichwasserwechsel durchgeführt und fütter die Fische nicht mehr seit ca. 1 Woche (ok 1mal ein wenig um zu sehen obs den Fischen gut geht ;D). Ich habe mir ein Teichbelüfter zugelegt, doch keine Verbesserung ist eingetreten (ca.9 Tage her). Vor ca. 2 Wochen ist ein Goldi an einer Kiemennekrose gestorben. Einige meiner Teichpflanzen werden gelb und hab keine Ahnung was ich tun soll. Habe von Soll Teichfit "reingeschmissen", aber keine Verbesserung, weder der Algen noch den Pflanzen. Meine Sumpf und Uferpflanzen wachsen prächtig (bis auf den Schachtelhalm, der ist seit dem Kauf nicht sichtlich gewachsen,ca. vor 2 Monaten), aber meine Unterwasserpflanzen machen mir Angst. Mein __ Froschlöffel ist eingegangen, mein Tannenwedel ist erheblich zurückgegangen, die __ Wasserpest macht ihrer Pest keine Ehre, denn so wirklich wächst sie nicht (wobei ich auch nicht wusste wie ich sie in den Teich setzen sollte, da bei Obi die Leute keine Ahnung hatten von Teichpflanzen, hab mich für in die Erde setzen entschieden) und von meiner anderen Pflanze kenn ich den Namen nicht, aber alles was aus dem Wasser guckt ist grün und unter Wasser Gelb, mein Korkenzieher ist komplett eingegangen und eine komische kleinblättrige Schwimmpflanze ist auch gelb, bekommt aber neue ableger. Mein Teich hat nicht viel Wasser (ca. 250L), steht von 10-13uhr in der Mittagssonne (ist auch doof geht aber nicht anders bei dem kleinen Garten), Fische sind zu viele drin, kann mich aber von keinem trennen ;D, Ein paar __ Frösche sind dort und ich habe im Bachlauf Kieselsteine zu liegen und oben am Filterausgang liegen im Quellbecken zusätzlich Filtermatten für Bakterien drin (bringts was ? ist ein Selbstversuch ;D).

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, denn ich weiß nicht mehr weiter, wollte mich hier in der Gegend mal nach __ Wasserlinsen umgucken, ich glaub das sieht aber schlecht aus, hab noch nie welche in dem See gesehen aber mal schauen. Falls einer aus Hamburg hier ist und welche abgegeben kann, so soll er sich bitte bei mir melden :beeten.

MFG

Robert


----------



## Windless (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einige Teichpflanzen werden GELB, Wasser ist Grün*

Es sind 450L in meinem Teich, habs jetzt richtig ausrechnen können.


----------



## klaus e (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einige Teichpflanzen werden GELB, Wasser ist Grün*

Hallo Robert,
auch wenn du es nicht hören magst, vielleicht aber auch schon selber drauf gekommen bist: 6 Goldfische sind für deinen Teich fast 6 zu viel...
Die __ Frösche und __ Kröten können bei nichtbehagen das Weite suchen, die Muschel und die Goldies nicht.
Wie groß sind deine Fische zur Zeit?
Hast du Platz zur Teicherweiterung?
LG
Klaus


----------



## klaus e (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einige Teichpflanzen werden GELB, Wasser ist Grün*

öh, einen hätt' ich noch: WASSERWERTE??
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Windless (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einige Teichpflanzen werden GELB, Wasser ist Grün*

Wenn ich wüsste das ich hier noch länger wohnen bleibe (zwecks Arbeit,weiß ich es noch nicht) und ich momentan mehr Geld hätte (wegen Ausbildung) würde ich meinen ganzen Garten umgestalten ;D .  
Der Teich wurde in ein vorher da gewesenes Beet gebaut, erst sollten keine Fische rein (ich wollte schon, Freundin nicht) sondern nur Pflanzen und Bachlauf. Als ich ihn fertig hatte, wollte meine Freundin Fische ;D.
Ich weiß das es zu viele Fische sind, aber was kann ich sonst noch tun, der Kot der produziert wird, landet in der Strumpfhose und wird fast täglich gereinigt. Schlamm ist momentan auch keiner auf dem Boden. Ich hatte mir extra etliche Pflanzen gekauft, damit die Nährstoffe entzogen werden, hab so übern Daumen 23Pflanzen drin. Hab den Teich schon soweit erweitert wie es die Folie durch überstehen erlaubt, aber momentan kein Geld für, hätte schon eine Idee wohin das dann kommt, da wäre auch viel weniger Sonne und der Bachlauf wäre länger ;D
Die Fische: 2 ca. 10cm 1 ca. 15cm die anderen zwischen 5-8cm.

LG
Robert


----------



## Windless (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einige Teichpflanzen werden GELB, Wasser ist Grün*

Wasserwerte mess ich nicht, da ich mich darüber belesen hab (NaturaGard) damit diese Test unzuverlässig sind und nicht sooooo die Bedeutung haben. Außerdem kosten diese Stix 15€ und was hab ich dann davon ? Meistens wird einen Chemie angeboten, aber Mutter Natur bekommt das doch auch so hin ;D


----------



## Christine (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einige Teichpflanzen werden GELB, Wasser ist Grün*

Hallo Robert,

soso, das hast Du bei Naturagart gelesen? Hast Du auch richtig gelesen? Diese Behauptung stammt nämlich nicht von Naturagart, sondern von einem User im Forum. Einem, dessen Behauptungen mir schon öfter mal die Haare zu Berge stehen lassen.

Naturgart selbst vertreibt übrigens auch Wassertests.

Sicherlich sind die Wasserteststreifen nicht das Nonplusultra, aber sie geben Dir wichtige Anhaltspunkte über Dein Wasser. Gerade bei einem Teich wie Deinem sollte es Dir diese 15 EUR wert sein. 

Natürlich kannst Du auch warten, bis die Natur es richtet. Kannst ja schon mal einen hübschen Grabstein für Deine Fische schnitzen.

Außerdem solltest Du dringend mal überprüfen, ob es Deine Muschel überhaupt noch gibt.


----------



## Windless (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einige Teichpflanzen werden GELB, Wasser ist Grün*

Die Muschel gibt es noch und streckt ihre Zunge immer noch raus, daran hab ich schon gedacht, wenn die Muschel nämlich sterben würde, dann wäre es kein Wunder das das Wasser so aussieht. An Nährstoffmangel kann sie aber net klagen. Das __ Muscheln eigentlich nicht in Teiche gehören habe ich leider erst nach dem Kauf erfahren und muss nun Versuchen ihr ein angenehmes Leben zu bieten.


Zitat aus NaturaGart Ausgabe 63 Seite72: 
"*Labor Zirkus ist Verkaufstrick*
Deshelb endet eine durchschnittliche Analyse auch regelmäßig mit der Empfehlung kostspielige Säfte in den Teich zu kippen."
"Viele Tests messen nicht ihren Teich, sondern nur einen alten,kranken Schluck Wasser." Zitatende


Natürlich bietet NaturaGart, doch messen diese den pH Wert, Wasserhärte und Nitrat/Nitrit Werte. Da ich weiß das ich zuviel Nitrit durch die Fische drin habe, brauche ich unbedingt __ Wasserlinsen. Da ich weiß das der Teich in der Sonne steht, brauch ich Wasserlinsen. Da ich weiß das der pH Wert im laufe des Tages zwischen 5,5 und 9 schwanken kann, was sagt mir der Wert dann aus ? Die Wasserhärte, Ok keine Ahnung momentan, aber letztes Jahr hat ich keine großen Probleme und dort waren nur 4- 5 Pflanzen drin, jetzt hab ich ca. 23. Der Test bei NaturaGart kostet 30€ + 7€ Versandkosten. Davon könnte ich mir schon neue Folie kaufen und würde meinen Teich Vergrößern und das alte Becken als Pflanzenfilter umbauen. Dafür habe ich aber im moment kein Geld, deswegen suche ich andere Wege und hoffe auf Lösungen die mir Weiterhelfen können. Und damit meine ich nicht Aussage wie:

*WARTE BIS DEINE FISCHE STERBEN.*​
Ich hoffe hier sind *andere freundliche Leute* die mich nicht versuchen anzupöbeln, ich weiß selber das ich nicht DEN optimalen Teich habe, aber ich will versuchen daraus das beste hinzubekommen.

LG Robert


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einige Teichpflanzen werden GELB, Wasser ist Grün*

Lieber Robert,

solche Teiche wie der Deine tauchen hier ohne Ende auf. Und wenn man dann versucht, mehr zu erfahren, wird gegengeredet und abgewiegelt.

Übrigens hast Du geschrieben 





> aber Mutter Natur bekommt das doch auch so hin



Ich habe das nur fortgeführt. Natur ist nunmal so. Wenn Du solange wartest, kann das Endergebnis sein, dass Deine Fische sterben, weil Dein Teich mit ihnen nämlich eigentlich überfordert ist. 

Und Naturagart spricht von Wassertests, wo jemand mit einem Weckglas durch die Gegend radelt, das Wasser bei einem Händler testen läßt um dann eine Flasche Chemie für teuer Geld mit nachhause zu nehmen.  Es geht nicht um den Test allein, sondern das Komplettpaket. So einen Test meinen wir nicht. Aber egal.

Zurück zu Deinem Problem. Du sagst du hast zahlreiche neue Pflanzen gesetzt. Wie hast Du die denn eingepflanzt? Du sagst "__ Wasserpest in Erde". Hast Du die Pflanzen so wie sie kamen, dass heißt mit den kompletten Ballen in den Teich gesetzt? Und welche Erde für die Wasserpest? Eventuell haben wir hier das Problem. Vielleicht kannst Du das noch mal erläutern. 

Im Übrigen ist Deine Teichfolie dem UV-Tod geweiht, weil sie nicht abgedeckt ist. Hier solltest Du Dir dringend etwas einfallen lassen.

So - netter kann ich diesem Fall wirklich nicht.


----------



## klaus e (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einige Teichpflanzen werden GELB, Wasser ist Grün*

Hallo Robert,
Christine hat in allen Punkten recht. Ich hatte es ja in meinen Antworten auch schon angedeutet, vielleicht nicht so drastisch
Wenn du deinen geschuppten Freunden etwas gutes antun willst, such ihnen ein neues Zuhause. Wenn dann die Mittel für eine Teichvergrößerung mit entsprechender Filterung da sind, kannst du ja an einen Neubesatz denken.
Auch die Zerstörung der Folie durch UV-Strahlung wurde von Christine ja schon angesprochen. Da kannst du für ganz kleines Geld was gegen machen: Kartoffelsäcke aufschneiden, mit Sand und Lehm bestreuen und bepflanzen. Die Säcke lösen sich zwar mit der Zeit auf, sind aber vorerst die preisgünstigste Lösung.
Was die Wassertesterei angeht: Doch, solange du Fische im Teich hast, solltest du dir wenigstens einen Streifentest gönnen. Dann kannst du dem Schuppenwild immerhin mit Teilwasserwechseln das Leben erleichtern.
Nix tun gilt nicht. 
Also ran an die Problematik und nach für deine Verhältnisse realisierbaren Lösungen suchen. Bei konkreten Frage helfe ich dir gerne weiter. Basteln ist angesagt.
LG
Klaus


----------



## Windless (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einige Teichpflanzen werden GELB, Wasser ist Grün*

1. was heißt entsprechende Filterung ? VortexFilter und Bürsten, Filtermatten... ?
2. Das mit dem Abedecken der Teichfolie versteh ich nicht so recht, wenn ich dort Kartoffelsäcke hinmache, dann zieht doch Wasser aus dem Teich raus in die Erde ? habt ihr Beispiel Bilder ? Was soll ich da reinpflanzen ?
3. Ich habe die neu gekauften Pflanzen in Teicherde gesetzt, also Teichpflanzkorb gekauft, Pflanzen rein, Erde rein. Die sollte nach Beschreibung auch Nährstoffe binden. Außerdem dacht ich mir wenn die Pflanzen mehr Platz haben durch Erde, vermehren sie sich besser. Das ist bei dem einen Pflanzkorb auch der Fall. 
4. Die __ Wasserpest wurde in einem Plastikgefäß angeboten das voll mit wasser war, und die Enden der Wasserpest waren mit Schaumstoff (kA was genau) zusammengebunden. Bei den netten Kundenberater von Obi wusste man leider nicht genau wie man sie nun einsetzt und meinten ich sollte sie in Teicherde einbuddeln, das tat ich dann auch.
War heute an einem Natur Tümpel da schwamm die Wasserpest so rum, was ist nun richtig ?
5. Fische zuviel STIMMT, trennen NEIN ;D bekomm ich nicht übers Herz. Spätestens nächstes Frühjahr wird der Teich vergrößert.
6. Teilwasserwechsel führe ich auch durch, wenn es nicht genug regnet und der Teich dadurch nicht überläuft. pH wert müsste momentan durch Teichfit von Söll eigentlich in Ordnung sein.
7. Wenn ich Geld für Streifen hätte, würde ich mir auch neue Folie kaufen ;D
8. So wie ich die Pflanzen gekauft habe, so habe ich sie in einen Pflanzkorb gesetzt und Teicherde mit reingetan.

Ich nehme gerne jeden Tipp an den ihr habt, wenn ich ihn realisieren kann mach ich dies auch. Fragen beantworte ich auch alle, doch an alles selber denken zu erzählen kann ich nicht, und ich weiß auch nicht genau was nun wichtig ist. Und die __ Frösche sind bis jetzt noch nicht abgehauen, im Gegenteil, es werden mehr ;D

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Robert


----------



## klaus e (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einige Teichpflanzen werden GELB, Wasser ist Grün*

Hallo Robert,
den Filter lassen wir erst mal außen vor, dass könnte schnell ins Geld gehen oder in eine nette Bastelei münden. Ließ sich dazu doch mal durchs Archiv. "Filter" ist da der absolute Burner ...:smoki
Was dein Problem mit den Pflanzen und grünem Wasser angeht, tippe ich jetzt mal gaaaaanz stark auf die "Teicherde", mit der immer wieder schöne Geschäfte gemacht werden. Die nimmt nix raus, die bringt eher was rein.
Schmeiß das Zeugs ins Beet und nimm Sand und Lehmerde für deine Pflanzen, das funtioniert auch in Pflanzkörben. Kannst ja einen Damenstrumpf nehmen und den Topf oben mit Kieselsteinen beschweren.
Die Kartoffelsäcke sollen ja nicht lieblos über die Folie geworfen und in einem der Beete verenden - das wäre der ultimative Docht! Stell den Folienrand senkrecht und lass den Sack, den nassen, da anstoßen. Dann hast du nebenbei auch gleich ne Kapillarsperre errichtet.
LG
Klaus


----------



## Windless (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einige Teichpflanzen werden GELB, Wasser ist Grün*

Kann ich da jetzt ganz normale Erde nehmen ? Also Schippe rausholen und buddeln ? schwimmt die Erde denn nicht Weg ;D Wir haben hier ganz trockene Erde, wenn man die gießt purzelt nicht das Wasser in die Erde sondern die Erde läuft mit dem Wasser Bergab und die darunterliegende erde ist trocken wie vorher. Und wo bekomme ich Lehmerde her, bzw. was ist dies ;D
Hab noch nicht soviel Erfahrung mit Garten, hab dieses Minigrundstück erst ein Jahr und hatte erstmal damit zu tun alles wieder auf vorderman zu bringen, da vorher eine alte Dame hier lebte die nix mehr im Garten tun konnte.
Basteln tue ich gerne, einfach mal reinschreiben ;D
Das mit dem Kartoffelsack verstehe ich noch nicht, gibs da nen bild zu ?

LG Robert


----------



## klaus e (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einige Teichpflanzen werden GELB, Wasser ist Grün*

Nene, keine Gartenerde, wenn du nicht weißt wie die sich zusammensetzt. Dann nimm lieber nur Sand. Die Idee ist, dass der Pflanzengrund nährstoffarm sein soll. Die Pflanzen versorgen sich mit den Nährstoffen aus dem Wasser.
Zu der Folienabdeckung mach' ich dir morgen mal ne Skizze. Aber wenn du die Suchfunktion bemühst (Stichwort: Kapillarsperre) wirst du sicher fündig, das ist ein weiterer Burner hier im Forum:smoki
Und ob du nun eine Ufermatte von NG, Kunstrasen aus dem Baumarkt oder einen schnöden Kartoffelsack nimmst, ist erst einmal egal.
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Eugen (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einige Teichpflanzen werden GELB, Wasser ist Grün*

Hi Robert

bemüh doch einfach mal die "Suchen" funktion oder geh mal in die Fachbeiträge, unter "Substrat"


----------



## Windless (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einige Teichpflanzen werden GELB, Wasser ist Grün*

Zur Ufergestaltung habe ich mich gerade den Fachartikel angesehen, der liest sich gut ist verständlich und nachvollziehbar.
Mein Problem ist aber das mein Teich ziemlich klein ist, und ich nicht wirklich die Folie so senkrecht hinstellen kann, es könnte passieren damit die Folie umklappt und dann so der Teich leer läuft, da ich eine gerade Kante habe, die ich aus platzgründen leider machen musste. 
Für Bastel Vorschläge bin ich dankbar. Zur Erinnerung mein Teich ist ca. 170x80 und folie steht maximal 5-an einigen stellen 10cm über.

MFG

Robert


----------



## Windless (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einige Teichpflanzen werden GELB, Wasser ist Grün*

Was wäre mit Flies als Ufermatter, so fürn anfang ;D
Unsere Kartoffelsäcke sind Grobmaschig, ich glaub nicht, dass das ausreicht.


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einige Teichpflanzen werden GELB, Wasser ist Grün*

Hallo Robert,

das Vlies ginge auch erstmal. Mit Kartoffelsäcken meine Klaus nicht diese Plastiksäcke aus dem Supermarkt sondern so altmodische aus Jute. Gibt es auch beim Kohlenhändler. Aber gut Waschen (ohne Seife natürlich!). 

Du kannst es am Rand unter den Steinen festklemmen, so dass es nicht bis zur Erdboden reicht sondern auf der Folie endet. Dann kann es nicht allzuviel saugen. 

Mit welchem Wasser machst Du Teilwasserwechsel?

Einfacher Sand, z.B. Verlegesand, Spielsand, Estrichsand ist am besten. Vielleicht ist in der Nähe ja irgendwo eine Baustelle, wo Du einen Eimer abstauben kannst. Ansonsten: Bei uns kostet der 25kg-Sack Spielsand im Baumarkt 1,99. Vielleicht hast Du auch einen Baustoffhandel in der Nähe, wo Du einen Eimer voll bekommst. Oder besser zwei. Wenn Du den auch auf den Boden schüttest, sollst Du mal sehen, wie die Muschel sich freut.

Achso: Guckmal - so teuer sind die Tests garnicht: http://cgi.ebay.de/Dennerle-TeichCh...ms=65:2|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
Vielleicht findest Du sowas vor Ort, damit nicht noch Porto dazu kommt. Das reicht für den Anfang.


----------



## Windless (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einige Teichpflanzen werden GELB, Wasser ist Grün*

Spielsand gibs bei mir um die Ecke bei Max Bahr. Also werd ich mir den mal holen und Flies. Mit dem Festklemmen ist das nur sone Sache, ich mach mal ne Skizze.
 
Weiß nicht wie ich das ohne Miniufer hinbekommen soll 
Und die Stix sind doch ganz schön teuer, mit 5 komm ich net weit ;D
Wie soll ich dann die Pflanzen umpflanzen, soll ich versuchen die ganze Erde von den Wurzeln abzubekommen und dann in Spielsand reinstecken, der Fachbeitrag zu Substrat ist interessant, doch lässt viele Fragen offen ;D
Mit Leitungswasser mach ich Teilwasserwechsel, oder wenn es so wie ebend ist, lass ich den Regen einfach reinpurzeln ;D
Vielen Dank 
Robert


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einige Teichpflanzen werden GELB, Wasser ist Grün*

Der M...B..r ist zu teuer, habt ihr nicht einen Pra....er? 

Ist auf dem einen Foto nicht zu sehen, dass Du die Folie oben mit Steinen beschwert hast? Diese runden Wackersteine, da kannst Du doch das Vlies auch drunter klemmen.

So fünf Sticks reichen aber erstmal für den Anfang um einmal zu schauen, ob irgendwo ein großer Ausrutscher ist. "Der PH-Wert müsste o.k. sein" - ja, müsste. Aber Du weißt es eben nicht.

Die Werte des Leitungswassers kannst Du Dir auch aus dem Internet holen. Die meisten Wasserversorger haben die Werte eingestellt. Dann kann man mal schauen, ob da ein Pferdefuß versteckt ist.

Wonach Du schauen must, findest Du im Basiswissen - Wasserchemie.

Vielleicht hab ich es überlesen: Fütterst Du die Fische? Wenn ja, lass das erstmal besser nach.


----------



## Windless (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einige Teichpflanzen werden GELB, Wasser ist Grün*

Zu den Wasseranalysen
http://www.hamburgwasser.de/html/img/pool/wasseranalyse_langenhorn.pdf

Musste erstmal nachdenken was Pra...er ist 
Der ist zu weit weg, außer der Sand kostet da nur 50cent, dann hin ;D
Muss ich sehen ob ich das so hinbekomme.

Danke dir erstmal
Robert


----------



## Windless (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einige Teichpflanzen werden GELB, Wasser ist Grün*

Also hab heute Spielsand gekauft, und schon den größtteil der mit Teicherde gepflanzten Pflanzen ausgewechselt. Doch als Frage: Muss ich bei allen die Erde wechseln ? Z.B. die Uferpflanzen ? hab jetzt 2 von 3 Münzkräutern schon gemacht, da waren weißliche kleine Steinchen in der erde mit drin und die konnte man verreiben. Sah seltsam aus. Die Teicherde stank auch ziemlich von den anderen Pflanzen.
Nur ist mir gleich ein erheblicher Teil des Spielsandes durch die Löcher der Pflanzkörbe entwischt, aber auf den Boden sollte ja sowieso was für die Muschel ;D
Ich hab vorhin auch noch Krebsscheren und __ Hornkraut bekommen (danke Wolfgang) und habe es natürlich gleich reingesetzt 

Kokosmatte für Ufer bei Obi 50cmx100cm = 7,99€ 
ist das zuviel ???

LG


----------



## Christine (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einige Teichpflanzen werden GELB, Wasser ist Grün*

Hallo,

Du kannst die Körbchen mit etwas Zeitungspapier ausschlagen, damit der Sand drinbleibt. Bis sich das auflöst, ist das Substrat durchwurzelt. Ja, und auch die Uferpflanzen, wenn sie im Teich stehen. Die einzige, die mehr haben sollte, ist eine Seerose, sofern vorhanden. Da würde ich Sand und Teicherde mischen. (2:1 oder 3:1)

Die Kokosmatte ist zu teuer - schau in Deinen anderen Thread, da findest Du mehr Tipps.


----------



## Windless (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einige Teichpflanzen werden GELB, Wasser ist Grün*

So Leute,

habe heute 3/4 meines Teichrandes mit der Kapillarsperre errichtet, leider habe ich noch keine Ufermatter, aber das Ergebniss finde ich beeindruckend ! Der Teich sieht viel gewaltiger aus, die Fische waren so was von neugierig, und ich konnte die Pflanzen anders anordnen, so das zum Mittag etwas Schatten vorhanden ist, und der Teich nicht SOOO warm wird  
Sieht schon geiler aus, nun fehlt nur die Ufermatte, mehr Kiesel steine und dann noch mehr Spielsand.
Die einzige Pflanze mit Teicherde, ist der Schachtelhalm, da der jetzt erst angefangen hat zu wachsen und ich nicht will das der eingeht ;D Die anderen Pflanzen waren schwer zu befreien (von der Erde, da sich die Wurzeln so drum geschlagen haben), aber die Arbeit lohnt sich hoffentlich in den nächsten Tagen.
Was denkt ihr wie lange die Stabilisierung so dauern könnte.
Ich habe heute Abend nachdem ich noch Teichwasser nachgefüllt habe (aufgrund der Volumenvergrößerung) einen Urin Stix rein gehalten und einen pH Wert von 7 gehabt. Nitrit hat er nicht angezeigt, aber Urin Stix sind auch nur auf Negativ oder Positiv geeicht und nach dem Riesenwasserwechsel/auffüllen, könnte das doch schon mal negativ sein. 
Werde morgen Abend nochmal einen reinstecken und sehen.
Freue mich aber über das entstandene.

LG

Robert


----------



## Christine (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einige Teichpflanzen werden GELB, Wasser ist Grün*

Hallo Robert,

klingt gut. Aber ohne Fotos....


----------



## Windless (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einige Teichpflanzen werden GELB, Wasser ist Grün*

War schon dunkel


----------



## Windless (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einige Teichpflanzen werden GELB, Wasser ist Grün*

So nun hab ich Fotos gemacht, Wetter ist nicht so toll ;D
Erstmal nochma eins vorher
 

So und nu die neuen. Wie gesagt Ufermatte hab ich leider noch nicht.
Bei Fehlern oder Verbesserungsvorschläge einfach schreiben 
 
 
 
 
 
 

Wie mache ich das jetzt mit dem bachlauf ? das ich ihn verengen muss ist klar, aber wie stelle ich den Übergang in den Teich dar, da wo das Wasser reinläuft ?
LG Robert


----------



## Christine (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einige Teichpflanzen werden GELB, Wasser ist Grün*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/21


----------



## Windless (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einige Teichpflanzen werden GELB, Wasser ist Grün*

Ähm lol ? :crazy
Das ist kein Plastikbecken, das ist alles Teichfolie 
So und nun nochmal bitte ;D


----------



## Christine (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einige Teichpflanzen werden GELB, Wasser ist Grün*

Das weiß ich, aber das kannst Du doch übertragen... - diese Jugend - immer so faul


----------



## Windless (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einige Teichpflanzen werden GELB, Wasser ist Grün*

So hier der Zwischenstand meines neuen Bachlaufes und der Teich mit 100% Kapillarsperre ;D 

       

LG


----------



## robsig12 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einige Teichpflanzen werden GELB, Wasser ist Grün*

Scheint zu funktionieren. Nur die Folie musst Du noch irgendwie verstecken. Sieht nicht so toll aus.

Mal eine ganz andere Frage. Wo gibst Du die Fische im Winter hin? Hast Du ein Aquarim in der Wohnung oder ähnliches?


----------



## Windless (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einige Teichpflanzen werden GELB, Wasser ist Grün*

Ich weiß das ich die Folie noch verstecken muss, war gestern aber um 22:30Uhr zu spät um weiter zu machen ;D Nein die Fische bleiben im teich, haben alle diesen Winter überlebt. Ich leg Styroporplatten rauf und kaufe mir diesen Winter noch einen Outdoor Belüfter, der das Eis nicht entstehen lässt. Ich bekomme vielleicht am Montag noch 40 Muschelblumen und 30 Schwimmfarne ;D Hoffe er hat sie noch.

LG


----------



## robsig12 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einige Teichpflanzen werden GELB, Wasser ist Grün*

Ich will Dich in der Sache mit dem Überwintern der Fische ja nicht ermutigen, aber ich weissja dass Du es sowieso machst, aber wenn Du schon so wenig Geld hast, kauf Dir bitte keinen teueren "Outdoor" Belüfter. Nimm Dir einen billigen so ab 15 Euro, stell eine leere Getränkekiste in etwas geschützten Bereich auf, Billigsprudler drauf, und einen Eimer darüber. (Mit Stein beschweren, da sonst der Wind usw....)  Funktioniert auf jeden Fall auch.

Noch ein Tip, da Du ja viel an deinem kleinen Teich rumbastelst, und die Pumpe bestimmt auch keine teuere Markenpumpe ist, denk mal darüber nach, ob du die nicht für ca. 10 Euro einen FI Schalter für die Steckdose gönnen möchtest. Kann Dein leben reten!


----------



## Windless (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einige Teichpflanzen werden GELB, Wasser ist Grün*

FI Schalter ist vor der Pumpe gesteckt, aber danke trotzdem das du an meinem Leben interessiert bist 
So ich hole jetzt die Muschelblumen und schwimfarne ab, und __ wasserlinsen gibs obendrein auch noch.
Ich hatte son billigsprudler und der war laut, hab ihn wieder zurück gegeben.
Ab November bekomme ich fast doppelt soviel gehalt, wenn ich nach meiner ausbildung übernommen werde.

MFG


----------



## Windless (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einige Teichpflanzen werden GELB, Wasser ist Grün*

*Heute morgen um 12:45 *

           

  


      ​


Nun sieht es aber nicht mehr so aus, bis morgen früh, hab die Pflanzkörbe alle rausgenommen und den Sand damit aufgewühlt. 
Schönen Sonntag noch

Robert


----------



## Dachfrosch (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einige Teichpflanzen werden GELB, Wasser ist Grün*



Windless schrieb:


> Heute *morgen* um 12:45




Ha, noch ein Frühaufsteher


----------



## Windless (29. Juni 2009)

*Lösung für: Einige Teichpflanzen werden GELB, Wasser ist Grün*

Für alle die dieses Thema durchforsten für eine Antwort auf Verbesserung.
Ich habe einen Teilwasserwechsel durchgeführt (Algen plus Nährstoffe raus), Krebsscheren eingesetzt (6Stück), den Bachlauf erneuert (ähnelt jetzt Miniteichen mit Bachlauf halt), ca. 30 Muschelblumen 40 Schwimmfarne und etwas __ Wasserlinsen hineingetan, ich habe die Komplette Teicherde entfernt (auch die von Pflanzen) dafür normalen Spielsand verwendet (3x 15kg Säcke), alle Planzkörbe entfernt, Kapillarsperre und Ufer errichtet, 2 Filtermatten in den Bachlauf gelegt (damit sich dort Bakterien ansiedeln können und schlussendlich das zuführen von Nahrung für ca. 2 wochen eingestellt (hab die Fischen vermisst, dafür seh ich sie aber jetzt die ganze Zeit ;D). So ich denke das war alles 
Meinen Filter werde ich nun nicht mehr so oft reinigen, bis auf meine Damenstrumpfhosen, die den Dreck auffangen und der Filter so verschont bleibt und nicht überläuft. 

Hoffe andere können daraus etwas entnehmen und ihren Teich damit verbessern, man muss erst schlechtes erleben (in dem Fall grünes Wasser) damit man sich Rat holt und diesen umsetzt.
Für Fragen stehe ich gerne bereit ;D
Vielen Dank euch allen, hoffe das Wasser bleibt jetzt so.


----------



## Christine (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Einige Teichpflanzen werden GELB, Wasser ist Grün*

Na bitte - geht doch


----------

